# ماستر في الميكاترونكس



## عمر حسن وهبة (6 سبتمبر 2009)

رمضان كريم...
أنا خريج هندسة ميكانيكية (انتاج)....
ممكن احضر ماستر في الميكاترونكس ؟
اين؟
وياريت يكون عن بعد بسبب ظروف العمل....
مع تحياتي


----------



## خالد أبو العينين (6 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أولا :الله أكرم ، وأهلا وسهلا بك ... 
ثانيا : بالنسبة إلي تسجيل درجة الماجستير في قسم الميكاترونكس فذلك إن شاء الله سيكون ممكن لأن الميكاترونكس هي أحد فروع قسم الميكانيكا العامة كما أن قسم غنتاج وقسم قوي أيضا أحد فروع قسم الميكانيكا العامة أنا حتي أعرف ناس من قسم إنتاج سجلوا في قسم هندسة طبية ؛ فموضوعك ليس به أي مشكلة لأنك سوف تدرس مواد تخصص القسم في الدراسات عليا سوف تؤهلك لدراسة المجستير .
أما بالنسبة للدراسة عن بعد فهذا شبه مستحيل لأن الماجستير هو بحث يحوي اختراع جديد فلابد من التواجد والتفرغ له بقدر الإمكان .
أما بالنسبة للمكان فلو انت من مصر فأنصحك بجامعة أسيوط أو معهد التكنولوجي العالي بالعاشر من رمضان فذلك المعهد حصل علي المركز الأول في مصر في مسابقة الروبوكون والثاني علي مستوي العالم .
أما أسيوط فكانت المركز الثالث في مصر فلحد ما ميكاترونكس في العاشر من رمضان أقوي من أسيوط .
وأتمني أن أكون فدمت لك ماتريد أو قدمت لك مساعدة بقدر الإمكان .


----------



## ابا قدامة (9 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الاخ الكريم خالد ابو العينين بالنسبة لموضوع ماستر في المعهد التكنولوجي بالعاشر فده مستحيل لان العاشر مش بتدي ماستر في الميكاترونكس 
لكن ده طبعا لا يقل المعهد التكنولوجي لانه كان ولا يزال من منارات الميكاترونكس في مصر والعالم العربي 

ولكن يا اخي العزيز عمر حسن وهبة يمكنك تحضير الماستر في جامعة عين شمس التسجيل مفتوح الان وحتي لو كان تقديرك مقبول لان فيه نظام جديد في الجامعة ولو كده ممكن تلحق تسحب ملف قبل 15-9 والمصاريف 2200 ان شاء الله
ارجو ان اكون افدتك اخي العزيز
السلام عليكم


----------



## عمر حسن وهبة (10 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين يا باشمهندسين ....


----------



## debomecha (10 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ الكريم ابا قدامه انت متاكد انه فى ماستر فى الميكاترونكس فى عين شمس ؟
انا عارف انه فى قسم ميكاترونكس لكن هل السنه دي 2009 منزلين ماستر ؟


----------



## engr.freshgraduate (11 سبتمبر 2009)

بعد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أنا قدمت السنه دى فى ماستر ميكاترونكس عين شمس
انصح الاخ اللى عايز يقدم يسحب المظروف ابو150 ج ويقدم قبل 15\9 
واسال الله لنا ولكم التوفيق


----------



## ابا قدامة (11 سبتمبر 2009)

فيه ان شاء الله ماستر ميكاترونكس السنة دي وانا قدمت وسجلت والحمد لله والمصروفات كلها تقريبا 2300 جنيه والورق المطلوب موجود في الملف


----------



## ابا قدامة (11 سبتمبر 2009)

والتقديم لازم يكون قبل 15-9


----------



## debomecha (11 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم الى الخير ويسر لكم الدراسه


----------

